# problem bei Parameterübergabe mit beans



## habeKA (27. Aug 2008)

Hi ich habe da ein Problem.
ich möchte aus einem webformular die daten fariablen in meinem bean zu ordnen und später in einem anderen webformular wieder einfügen. Das auslesen geht nur das einfügen geht nicht obwohl es in der gleichen seassen ist.
Der Code sieht wie folgt aus:

(Webformular 1)

```
<jsp:useBean id="Antragsdaten" scope="session" class="ANKlassen.Antragsdaten"/>

<div class="txtbox"><input maxlength="15" class="textformular" title="Telefonnummer" type="text" name="telefon" id="telefon" value="<jsp:setProperty name="Antragsdaten" property="telefon"/>">
```



```
(Webformular 2)
<jsp:useBean id="Antragsdaten" scope="session" class="AnchKlassen.Antragsdaten"/>  

<div class="txtbox"><input maxlength="15" class="textformular" title="Telefonnummer" type="text" name="telefon" id="telefon" value="<jsp:getProperty name="Antragsdaten" property="telefon"/>">
```

Class ist richtig, getter und setter so wie der Public Konstruktor sind vorhanden aber irgentwie klapt das nicht so ganz.
hm warum Oo?

p.s: Auch wenn ich einen string vorgebe (also telefon mit einem wert belege) und den dann über getProperty versuche zu holen bekomme ich immer einen "NULL" string geliefert.

mfg

habekA


----------



## HLX (27. Aug 2008)

Die Package-Angabe in deinem class-Attribut sind unterschiedlich: ANKlassen und AnchKlassen


----------



## habekA (27. Aug 2008)

Hm mist du hast recht. Aber es geht immer noch nicht


----------



## HLX (27. Aug 2008)

Es gibt soweit ich weiß bei useBean kein direktes Mapping der übertragenen Formulardaten auf das Bean-Objekt. Das musst du wohl manuell machen.

In WebFormular 1 muss darüber hinaus ebenfalls stehen:

```
value="<jsp:getProperty name="Antragsdaten" property="telefon"/>
```


----------

